# Used raft websites?



## Melrose

Looking to purchase a raft, done the research on what I want, just searching for the right set-up. Trying to be picky...looking for 14'(ish) hypalon. Pro-form is an option, but still holding out for a used set-up. 
Besides craiglist,ebay,nrs-swap,buzz...Anyone suggest a website for searching? Know of any outfitters getting rid of some stock? Better yet, got a full set-up getting dusty?


----------



## lmaciag

There's a YahooGroup called RiverTrader: RiverTrader : RiverTrader

You just missed the swap at DRE last weekend.


----------



## FrankC

Other than sites you mentioned and River Trader I can't think of anything else. You might want to hit the swap meet at DRE this spring also. Just be preapred to buy immediately when you find a good deal and stay away from used outfitter boats. Edit: Oops on that DRE swap...that was last week.


----------



## Melrose

Tried the swap..all 3 days, there were some sweet small r-2/3 rafts. I'll try river trader


----------



## El Flaco

NRS has a Gear Swap page too:
NRS Gear Swap

You can also search craigslist nationwide if you Google using a site search function; for example google "NRS raft *site:craigslist.org*" and you'll get NRS raft results for all cities.


----------



## danadog

El Flaco said:


> NRS has a Gear Swap page too:
> NRS Gear Swap
> 
> You can also search craigslist nationwide if you Google using a site search function; for example google "NRS raft *site:craigslist.org*" and you'll get NRS raft results for all cities.


Thanks for mighty search info El Flaco!


----------



## lhowemt

There's also this, which lets you choose multiple cities for a Craigslist search.

crazedlist.org : search craigslist like a madman


----------



## salsasean

look at White Water Rafting Tour Colorado Arizona Whitewater River Rafting Trip Adventure wilderness aware rafting company. i believe they sell used rafts on their site.


----------



## coloradogem

Another Craigslist search site: 
searchtempest.com
(lets you search by radius distance from your zip code) 

This is how I found my barley used NRS 14' SB + 7 paddles + Carlson barrel pump + electric pump ALL FOR $2200!!! included shipping from CA.
The River Gods were smiling that day....and so was I.


----------



## BLott

to ad another craigslist mega search:
crazedlist.org

search by state, region, or choose the cities you want.

it's how I found my used 14' Maravia. just picked it up today!


----------



## goatsucker

boatertalk.com has good classifieds


----------



## b_liner1

check out Big Water Raft Company: Home Page we sell boats that are new for just a little more than used price. They are great hypalon boats.


----------



## zbaird

Post is 11 years old. Hopefully he has found a boat by now.


----------



## Noswetnam

🤣


----------



## harter1408

Melrose said:


> Looking to purchase a raft, done the research on what I want, just searching for the right set-up. Trying to be picky...looking for 14'(ish) hypalon. Pro-form is an option, but still holding out for a used set-up.
> Besides craiglist,ebay,nrs-swap,buzz...Anyone suggest a website for searching? Know of any outfitters getting rid of some stock? Better yet, got a full set-up getting dusty?





Noswetnam said:


> 🤣


check this out
denver.craigslist.org/for/d/castle-rock-hydro-slay-drift-boat-or/7532936656.html


----------

